# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Bursa

## Gerrard

INFORMACION I PERGJITHSHEM
Komisioni i Letrave me Vlere (KLV), si autoritet i vetem rregullator i Tregut te Letrave me Vlere, eshte krijuar dhe vepron ne mbeshtetje te Ligjit Nr.8080, date 1.3.1996, "Per Letrat me Vlere" ndryshuar nga Ligji nr.8168, date 05.12.1996 dhe Ligji nr. 8745 date 22.02.2001.

.

Komisioni i Letrave me Vlere perbehet nga shtate komisionere, te cilet emerohen me propozim te Presidentit te Republikes dhe me miratim te Kuvendit Popullor. Komisioni mblidhet ne takime te rregullta, ku merren vendime, percaktohen prioritete, diskutohet per programet ne vazhdimesi dhe ato te perspektives.

MISIONI I KOMISIONIT TE LETRAVE ME VLERE ESHTE:

Ø te siguroje standarte te larta per mbrojtjen e investitoreve ne letrat me vlere;

Ø te nxise besueshmerine ne efiçencen e tregut te letrave me vlere ne Shqiperi, ne menyre qe te mbeshtese zhvillimin e tij te vazhdueshem;

Ø te gjeje balancen e pershtatshme midis masave, qe sigurojne mbrojtjen e investitoreve dhe masave, qe inkurajojne zhvillimin dhe modernizimin e tregut;

Ø te mbikqyre efektivisht aktivitetet e tregjeve te letrave me vlere, institucionet, qe kryejne pastrimin dhe rregullimin e llogarive dhe aktivitetin e pjesemarresve te tregut;

Ø te kryeje te gjitha funksionet dhe detyrat e tjera te parashikuara ne Ligj.

OBJEKTIVAT STRATEGJIKE TE KOMISIONIT JANE:

# Te ndermarre te gjithe hapat e arsyeshem per te siguruar qe tregu shqiptar i letrave me vlere eshte i ndershem, efiçent, konkurrues dhe i informuar;
# Te zhvilloje dhe te plotesoje nje legjislacion, rregulla, rregullore, udhezues dhe procedura te ndershme, konçize dhe te qarta;
# Te inkurajoje zhvillimin e tregut te letrave me vlere ne Shqiperi dhe perdorimin gjithnje e ne rritje te tregut nga investitoret ne Shqiperi dhe kudo;
# Te siguroje qe regjimi rregullator ne Shqiperi eshte strukturuar dhe vene ne veprim ne nje menyre konstruktive dhe me kosto te ulet;
# Te inkurajoje vete-rregullim te pergjegjshem dhe efektiv te tregjeve te letrave me vlere;
# Te siguroje ekzistencen e masave efektive te drejtimit te riskut, te cilat jane skicuar dhe vene ne veprim ne perputhje me standartet e njohura nderkombetare;
# Te rrise cilesine e tregut te letrave me vlere dhe te siguroje qe aftesite dhe kompetenca e ndermjetesve te liçensuar jane te pershtatshme dhe ne perputhje me nevojat aktuale dhe ne te ardhmen te tregut, dhe ta arrije kete permes inkurajimit dhe krijimit te kushteve lehtesuese per nje program te plote treinimi;
# Te mirembaje dhe shtrije perputhshmerine efektive me, dhe imponimin e programeve te mbeshtetura nga pushtete te caktuara te mjaftueshme;
# Te zgjeroje kanalet e komunikimit me pjesmarresit e tregut dhe t'i perdore keto me efektivitet;
# Te kete plane te gatshme emergjence per te trajtuar ç'rregullime potenciale te tregut;
# Te promovoje kuptimin e sakte dhe mbeshtetjen e rolit dhe objektivave te Komisionit;
# Te siguroje qe personeli i Komisionit zoteron njohuri per tregun dhe kapacitet profesional te nje cilesie vazhdueshmerisht te larte per te siguruar nje ambient rregullator efektiv;
FUNKSIONET E KOMISIONIT TE LETRAVE ME VLERE JANE:
# licenson, vezhgon dhe mbikqyr veprimtarite e tregjeve te letrave me vlere, si dhe te ofruesve per pastrimin e llogarive dhe rregullimin e transaksioneve te letrave me vlere ne llogarite perkatese;
# licenson, mbikqyr dhe vezhgon veprimtarite e tregtareve te licensuar, keshilltareve te investimeve, perfaqesuesve te tyre perkates dhe drejtuesve te licensuar te investimeve;
# miraton statutin dhe rregulloren e shoqerive te licensuara per te vene ne veprim nje treg te letrave me vlere, ofruesve te sherbimeve per pastrimin e llogarive dhe rregullimin e transaksioneve te letrave me vlere si dhe te depozituesve;
# vezhgon dhe vendos rregullat per drejtimin e te licensuarve, duke perfshire revokimin dhe pezullimin e licensave;
# nxit dhe inkurajon standarte te larta per mbrojtjen e investitoreve dhe integritetit ndermjet te licensuarve;
# mbeshtet funksionimin e tregjeve te letrave me vlere ne menyre te rregullt, te hapur dhe te informuar siç duhet;
# ndermerr te gjithe hapat e nevojshem per te mbrojtur interesat e investitoreve dhe ndalon veprimet e paligjshme, te pandershme dhe te papershtatshme lidhur me tregtimin e letrave me vlere;
# ushtron dhe permbush te drejta dhe detyra te tilla qe i akordohen apo vendosen mbi te;
# miraton, ndryshon, pezullon dhe shfuqizon rregulla dhe urdhra te tille siç autorizohen, ose si te pershtatshme per t'u plotesuar nga ky ligj dhe mund te percaktoje termat e perdorura ne kete ligj ne menyre qe te perputhen me aktet e tij. Ai ndermerr te gjithe hapat e nevojshem per te siguruar perputhjen e ketij ligji me çdo rregull te vendosur ne baze te tij;
# mbikqyr menyren e tregtimit dhe llojin e letrave me vlere qe tregtohen ne tregun perkates dhe miraton rregullat e tregjeve te letrave me vlere lidhur me anetaresine, listimin, pjesmarrjen minimale, mjaftueshmerine e kapitalit, shpalljet, raportimet periodike, raportimet per te gjithe transaksionet si dhe pastrimin e llogarive dhe rregullimin e transaksioneve.

----------


## Zemrushja

Tregu i letrave me vlere,  pavaresisht nga kompleksiteti i problemeve qe paraqet, ne thelb eshte i ngjashem me cdo lloj tregu. 

Cdo treg ben te mundur bashkimin e dy paleve: shitesit dhe bleresit per te tregtuar nje mall te caktuar, apo disa mallra.  Keshtu, ne tregun e fruta-perimeve, fermeret vine per te shitur produktet e tyre duke u takuar me shume bleres potenciale, te cilet kerkojne te blejne produkte te fresketa. Por, edhe bleresit perfitojne nga mundesia per te zgjedhur  produktin me cilesor dhe me cmimin me te mire ne shumellojshmerine e produkteve. 

Ne menyre te ngjashme ndodh edhe ne tregun e letrave me vlere, ose ne tregun e kapitalit. Ne kete treg, ne rolin e fermereve dalin bisneset e  ndryshme, kryesisht shoqerite aksionere, si dhe qeveria. Ndersa ne rolin e bleresit mund te jete secili prej nesh, si dhe institucionet financiare dhe bisneset e ndryshme. Produktet qe ofrohen ne tregun e kapitalit jane letrat  me vlere, si p.sh. aksionet dhe obligacionet.

Fermeret shesin prodhimet e tyre per te siguruar para per te rritur mireqenien e tyre dhe per te blere produkte te nevojshme per te vazhduar prodhimin si: farë, ushqime per  kafshet, etj. Ne menyre te ngjashme, qeveria dhe shoqerite aksionere shesin letrat me vlere per te patur me shume para per te financuar aktivitetet e tyre. Ngjashmeria tjeter me tregun e fruta-perimeve ka te beje me  shumellojshmerine e produkteve, edhe ne tregun e kapitalit ju do te gjeni nje shumellojshmeri letrash me vlere, gje qe u lejon ju te zgjidhni ate qe ju duhet.

Procesi i blerjes se letrave me vlere perfaqeson nje investim dhe  bleresit e tyre jane investitore. Investimi ne letrat me vlere eshte investim financiar. 

Si bleres ne tregun e kapitalit, ju keni mundesine te zgjidhni dy grupe baze letrash me vlere. Ju mund te blini letra pronesie sic jane  aksionet, qe do te thote se ju po blini pjese pronesie ne nje ose disa shoqeri aksionere. Por, ju mund te blini letra borxhi, sic jane obligacionet, qe do te thote se ju keni dhene hua parate tuaja per nje ose disa kompani, apo per  qeverine; shume, e cila do t'ju rikthehet kundrejt interesit.

----------


## Gerrard

*Bonot e thesarit, tregu sekondar ofron mbi 8 për qind interes për individet


Rritja e vazhdueshme e interesave të bonove të thesarit paraqitet si një mundësi e re për të investuar kursimet edhe për individët. Investimi në bono thesari njëvjeçare, gjashtëmujore apo tremujore për individët sjell interesa dy herë më të larta se depozitat e vendosura në pjesën më të madhe të bankave të nivelit të dytë 


Bonot e thesarit paraqiten edhe investimet më të mira pa risk për individët; kjo edhe pas rënies drastike që kanë pësuar interesat e depozitave në monedhën vendëse në pjesën dërrmuese të bankave të nivelit të dytë. Në ankandin e fundit bonot e thesarit kanë pësuar një rritje të re, duke shkuar në rreth 9% për afatet e maturimit një vit. Rritja është pasqyruar edhe në tregun sekondar, duke u paraqitur si një mundësi e mirë për ti investuar kursimet nga ana e individëve.

Mungesa e informacionit për këtë produkt, që ka një historik të shkurtër në tregun bankar vendës, ka bërë që individët të jenë aktorë të pakët të këtij tregu, që në shumë raste paraqet mundësi të arta fitimesh. Në një prononcim për gazetën Biznesi, nëndrejtori i Bankës Credins, Maltin Korkuti, shprehet se investimi në bono thesari pranë bankave të nivelit të dytë është një mundësi e mirë për të rritur të ardhurat nga interesat. Duke blerë një bono thesari të afateve të ndryshme në bankat e nivelit të dytë mund të përfitohet më pak interes se në tregun primar, por kjo kompensohet me sigurinë dhe shpejtësinë e këtij transaksioni, bën të ditur Korkuti.
Intersat në ankandin e fundit të bonove kanë shkuar në 9%, ndërsa në tregun sekondar, ku edhe blerja nga individët paraqitet e hapur, interesat shkojnë mbi 8%. Investimi në këto letra të borxhit qeveritar paraqitet shumë i favorshëm, duke e krahasuar me interesin e depozitave të sistemit bankar apo edhe në investime të tjera pa risk.
Si mund ti investoni kursimet tuaja në bono thesari

Për ti investuar kursimet në bono thesari mund ti blini ato në tregun primar e në atë sekondar. Tregu primar përfaqësohet nga shitja e këtyre instrumenteve të borxhit në ankandet e radhës të Bankës së Shqipërisë. Vështirësia për individët për të marrë pjesë në këtë treg është reale, pasi edhe për vetë strukturën e këtij tregu, pjesëmarrja në tregun primar mbart kosto për individët . Kështu që mundësia më e mirë për të investuar në bono thesari mbetet tregu sekondar, që në Shqipëri përfaqësohet në pjesën dërrmuese nga bankat e nivelit të dytë. Shërbimi ofrohet nga të gjitha bankat, si dhe në të gjitha degët e tyre në rrethe, duke u bërë kështu më atraktiv edhe për blerësit e mundshëm të bonove të thesarit. Njëkohësisht, bankat e nivelit të dytë ofrojnë edhe blerjen e këtyre instrumenteve të borxhit para afatit të maturimit.

Interesat e bonove të thesarit, në shitje në Raiffeisen Bank
Banka më e madhe në vend ofron online informacionin e nevojshëm për të investuar në bono thesari. Ky shërbim është i mundur në të gjitha degët e kësaj banke në të gjitha rrethet e vendit. Edhe bankat e tjera të nivelit të dytë e ofrojnë këtë shërbim në degët e tyre. Përsa i përket ankandit të fundit të bonove të thesarit, Raiffeisen Bank ofron interesa atraktive për klientët e saj. Duke pasur edhe portofolin më të madh të letrave me vlerë të qeverisë në sistem, kjo bankë ofron mundësi të mira investimi për individët. Interesi i bonove të thesarit me afat 12 muaj në këtë bankë, përsa i përket ankandit të zhvilluar më datë 13 të këtij muaji, është 8,2%.

Ndërsa, përsa u përket interesave 6-mujore në këtë bankë, duke blerë bono thesari të emetuara në ankandin e fundit, Yieldi është 7,68%. Shuma që mund të investohet në këto instrumente të thesarit në bankat e nivelit të dytë është e ndryshme, dhe në pjesën më të madhe të rasteve e pakufizuar. Në ankandin e radhës së datës 13 shtator janë emetuar edhe bono me afat maturimi 3 muaj, dhe interesi i ofruar nga kjo bankë për këtë afat është 5,59%.
Interesat në blerje të bonove të thesarit në bankat e nivelit të dytë
Bankat e nivelit të dytë paraqesin edhe interesat në blerje të bonove të thesarit për të gjithë ata që kanë në disponim një bono dhe kërkojnë që ta shesin atë para afatit të maturimit. Bankat edhe në këtë rast kanë fitimet e tyre në këto transaksione, pasi interesat në blerje të bonove janë më të larta se ato që këto instrumente janë shitur në tregun primar. Në këtë mënyrë, një individi apo një institucioni financiar, që ka në disponim një instrument të tillë borxhi, i duhet që ti paguajë një interes më të lartë bankës që do tia shesë në raste të nevojës për likujditet.
Interesi i bonove të thesarit në fillim të periudhës
Një nga përfitimet e tjera që ka investimi në bono thesari është kthimi në fillim të periudhës i interesave, në bazë të shumës që investohet.

Kështu, nëse depozitat e kthejnë interesin pas një viti apo 6 muajsh, bonot e thesarit i kthejnë interesat në momentin që investitori vihet në disponim të bonos. Një fakt i tillë tregon se interesi i një bonoje të blerë në treg është më i lartë se ai që deklarohet, pasi interesat e përfituar mund të investohen përsëri në letra me vlera apo investime të tjera fitimprurëse.*

----------


## Zemrushja

Ju beheni pronar i nje  shoqerie aksionere, nese blini aksione te saj. Kjo ju jep te drejten te merrni pjese ne suksesin e firmes. Nese shoqeria shkon mire, ajo mund t'ju paguaje divident, qe do te thote pjesa e fitimit qe ju takon, kundrejt aksioneve qe  zoteroni. Por, nese shoqeria nuk rezulton me fitim apo shkon drejt falimentimit, si pronar i shoqerise, jeni pretendenti i fundit per ate ç'ka mbetet pas shlyerjes se detyrimeve. 

Shumica e aksioneve qe tregetohen jane aksione te  zakonshme. N.q.s ju zoteroni ato, jeni nje nga pronaret e kompanise me te drejte vote.

Krahas aksioneve te zakonshme, tregetohet edhe nje lloj tjeter aksioni, qe eshte aksioni i preferruar. Keto aksione ju japin te drejten te  merrni dividentin fiks, i cli paguhet perpara se te paguhen dividentet e aksioneve te zakonshme. Per kete arsye ata jane preferenciale.

Aksioneret e aksioneve te preferruara, ne rastin me tipik, nuk kane te njejtat te drejta si  aksioneret e zakonshem (si e drejta e votes dhe e drejta per te marre pjese ne fitimin e shoqerise). Ata kane, vetem, nje pretendim, ate te dividentit fiks dhe asgje me shume. Kjo do te thote se edhe n.q.s. kompania rezulton me  shume fitim, aksioneret e preferruar do te marrin vetem shumen e caktuar te dividentit.

Mirepo, si aksioner i zakonshem, ju mund te gezoni shume perfitime nga ecuria e mire e kompanise. Ju mund te fitoni dividente dhe,  gjithashtu, te shisni aksionet tuaja me leverdi (me cmim me te larte se vlera qe keni paguar), nese bisnesi po shkon mire. Por, nese kompania nuk po ecen mire, eshte e veshtire qe ajo te paguaje dividente. Derisa nuk ka fitime, nuk  ka çfare te shperndaje. Gjithashtu, mund te ndodhe qe cmimi i aksionit te jete me i ulet se sa ju keni paguar per te. Dhe nese e shisni, duhet ta shisni ate me humbje.

----------


## Zemrushja

Menyra tjeter per t'u bere investitor ne tregun e letrave me vlere eshte dhenia hua e parave tuaja ne ndonje bisnes apo tek qeveria. Shumica  prej nesh, pothuajse e bejne kete indirekt nepermjet llogarive te kursimit prane nje banke. Bankat i perdorin parate qe ne depozitojme per t'i dhene hua tek bisneset, duke perfituar nga diferenca e normes me te larte te interesit  per parane qe japin hua, kundrejt asaj qe na paguajne per parane e depozituar.

Menyra me direkte qe ju te beheni huadhenes ne nje treg kapitali eshte blerja e letrave me vlere apo instrumentave te borxhit. Ne kete rast,  huamarresi - qeveria apo bisnesi - premton t'u paguaje huane ne nje date te caktuar kundrejt interesit. 

Letrat me vlere te borxhit jane te shumellojshme. Keshtu, obligacionet e garantuara jane letra me vlere relativisht te  sigurta, sepse pas tyre qendron nje mjet i caktuar i vene si garanci, p.sh. nje pasuri e palujtshme. N.q.s. huamarresi nuk i permbahet marreveshjes se borxhit, ju mund te shisni mjetin e vene garanci, per te marre parate tuaja.

 Obligacionet e pagarantuara jane thjesht nje premtim pagese per ne daten e caktuar dhe kundrejt nje interesi te caktuar, ata nuk kane ndonje mjet si garanci. Obligacionet qe emeton qeveria, ne te vertete, nuk kane ndonje mjet si  garanci, por investitoret i quajne ato obligacione te garantuara, sepse qeveria eshte nje huamarres i nje cilesie te larte.

Avantazhi i te qenit huadhenes ne nje kompani ne krahasim me te qenit pronar ndodh kur kompania eshte  duke falimentuar. Ne kete rast, duke qene huadhenes apo kreditor i kompanise, keni perparesi ne marrjen e parave tuaja.

Nese zoteroni aksione, ju keni vetem nje te drejte, te merrni ate cdo mbetet pasi te jete paguar i gjithe  borxhi. Ne rastin e falimentimit te kompanise ka nje renditje ne likuidimin e detyrimeve sipas kesaj radhe : kreditoret, mbajtesit e obligacioneve, aksioneret e preferruar dhe ne fund aksioneret e zakonshem. Kjo do te thote se  shpesh here aksionereve te zakonshem nuk u mbetet asgje nga likuidimi i kompanise.

----------


## Zemrushja

Per te financuar rritjen e tyre, kompanite mund te marrin hua nga bankat, por ne vend te kesaj ato mund te plotesojne nevojat e tyre per para duke ndare pronesine me investitore te tjere, nje prej te cileve mund te  jeni dhe ju. Kjo realizohet me ane te shitjes se aksioneve te zakonshme. Nese ju blini aksione, ju beheni nje nga pronaret e kompanise. Aksionet dalin ne treg ne dy faza. Faza e pare quhet tregu primar. Ne kete treg kompania shet aksione tek investitori dhe grumbullon parate. Ne fazen e dyte, tequajtur tregu sekondar, investitoret blejne dhe shesin aksione midis tyre, duke ndryshuar pronesine, ndersa kompania nga ana e saj  nuk shton fondet. 

Per te shitur aksionet, kompania konsultohet me nje tregetar investimesh (dealer), i cili, gjithashtu, quhet nenshkrues i letrave me vlere. Tregetari i investimeve i jep keshilla kompanise mbi sasine e  aksioneve qe do shiten, sa do jete pagesa per kete emetim, ndihmon per t'i shitur aksionet si tek investitoret institucionale sic jane: kompanite e sigurimit, fondet private te pensioneve, ashtu dhe tek investitoret individuale,  sic mund te jeni ju.

Ju dhe investitoret e tjere shpresoni te merrni pjese ne fitimet e kompanise, duke perfituar dividentin, ose duke i shitur aksionet me cmim me te larte. Kompanite e reja nuk mund te paguajne dividente. Ato  riinvestojne fitimet me qellim zgjerimin e aktivitetit te tyre per t'u fuqizuar ne te ardhmen. Investitoret shpresojne se kompanite do te fuqizohen dhe do behen me fitimprurese, duke i bere dhe aksionet e tyre me te vlefshme.

Kur  tregetari i investimeve (dealer) shet aksionet, kompania merr parate dhe vazhdon aktivitetin e saj. Ketu perfundon tregu primar.

Pasi kompania shet aksionet tek investitoret, shpesh zhvillohet tregu sekondar. Por, gjate kesaj  kohe kompania nuk merr para. Tregu sekondar behet nga investitoret, te cilet tregetojne aksionet e kompanise mes tyre. Ekzistenca e tregut sekondar eshte domosdoshmeri, sepse nese ju doni t'i ktheni ne para aksionet tuaja, nuk mund  t'i çoni ato tek kompania. Ne vend te kesaj, ju duhet t'i shisni aksionet tek investitoret e tjere ne tregun e hapur.

Tregjet sekondare me te njohura jane bursat , te cilat bashkojne njerezit qe kerkojne te shesin aksione  me ata qe kerkojne t'i blejne ato. Tregu sekondar eshte shume i rendesishem, sepse kur ju beheni aksioner, ju nevojitet nje treg ku mund te shisni aksionet dhe te merrni investimin tuaj fillestar, ndoshta duke fituar dicka. Pa  tregjet sekondare, kompanite do ta kishin te veshtire te siguronin para per financimin e aktivitetit te tyre.

----------


## Zemrushja

Ashtu si per aksionet, edhe per obligacionet ekziston tregu primar dhe tregu sekondar. Ndryshimi qendron ne faktin se ne treg ju do te gjeni si huamarres edhe kompanite, edhe qeverine.  Kur qeveria nuk ka fonde te mjaftueshme per te financuar projektet apo programet, mund te marre hua duke emetuar obligacione.

Procesi i huamarrjes ne tregun e kapitalit eshte i ngjashem me ate te emetimit te aksioneve. Mirepo, ne  vend qe ju te beheni aksioner, ju beheni nje huadhenes.

Kur ju blini nje obligacion, ju keni dhene hua parate tuaja tek nje kompani apo qeverise, pra, tek nje emetues, i cili ju premton t'ju ktheje parate ne te ardhmen. Shuma e  huase, e quajtur principali (shuma fillestare) paguhet ne fund te afatit te maturimit te obligacionit, afat, i cili mund te jete deri ne 30 vjet apo me shume. Ne te njejten kohe emetuesi premton te paguaje interesin sipas nje norme  te caktuar. Kjo paguhet, zakonisht, dy here ne vit, deri ne fund te jetes se obligacionit.

Ju mund te mos deshironi ta mbani obligacionin derisa emetuesi te ktheje principalin tuaj. Ju mund ta shisni ate tek nje investitor tjeter  ne tregun sekondar. Si dhe tek aksionet, emetuesi nuk perfiton direkt fonde nga tregetimi sekondar i obligacioneve.

Nese ju do ta shisni obligacionin, cmimi i tij do te varet nga shume faktore, duke marre parasysh llojin e  obligacionit qe mbani, normen e interesit te tregut ne kohen e shitjes, afatin e maturimit etj. Nese normat e interesit jane duke u rritur, ju mund te pesoni humbje nga shitja, dhe e kunderta.

----------


## Zemrushja

Per te blere letrat me vlere pergjigja nuk eshte e thjeshte, per te treguar se cilat produkte ne tregun e kapitalit jane me  te mira per ju. Zakonisht nje kombinim i letrave me vlere te kapitalit aksioner me ato te borxhit, me nje perqindje te parase se gatshme, formojne nje portofol.

Natyrisht, qe te zgjedhesh ekzaktesisht, se ne cilen kompani te  behesh pronar, apo cilat obligacione te blesh, duhet pak me shume investigim

----------


## Gerrard

*Zemrushja i ke te Bursa Shqipetare ke ngateruar vend 

Nejse s'ka problem mjafton qe jan informacione mbi ekonomine dhe biznesin dhe luajne nje rol te rendesishem mbi te.*

----------


## Gerrard

Bankat e nivelit të dytë kanë vazhduar të blejnë bono thesari me interesa të larta, duke e rritur më tej koston e borxhit, që do të jetë edhe një nga kostot që mbartet te qeveria e re. Në ankandin e fundit, të zhvilluar dy ditë më parë, interesat e bonove 3-mujore kanë pësuar një rritje të re me 0,3%


Interesat e bonove të thesarit 3-mujore, të emetuara në ankandin e datës 6 shtator, kanë pësuar një rritje të re, krahasuar me ankandin paraardhës.
 Bonot e thesarit me afat 6-mujor janë shitur me një interes maksimal prej 6,1%, duke përjetuar një rrije të re, krahasuar me ankandin paraardhës. Që prej katër ankandesh, interesat po rriten me të shpejtë, pasi prekën minimumin historik në qershor të këtij viti. Interesat vazhdojnë të rriten nga ankandi në ankand, dhe nuk dihet se kur do të ndalen.
Të vetmet që duken se janë të interesuara të fitojnë pa risk janë bankat e nivelit të dytë, që kanë në dorë edhe çelsin e normave të interesit. Shkaqet që kanë çuar në një rritje të interesave të bonove të thesarit duket se janë të lidhura ngushtë me kërkesën për borxh të qeverisë, si dhe ofertën për të blerë bono thesari nga ana e bankave të nivelit të dytë.
Banka e Shqipërisë, nga ana e saj, bën të ditur në një nga raportet e fundit të politikës monetare se rritja e interesave të bonove të thesarit ka ardhur si rezultat i një oferte të ulët nga ana e bankave të nivelit të dytë. Që nga muaji qershor bankat e nivelit të dytë kanë dhënë oferta më të ulëta se kërkesa e qeverisë për parà borxh. Një politikë e tillë, e ndjekur nga ana e institucioneve financiare, është interpretuar si një ndërmarrje e qëllimshme për rritjen e interesave të letrave me vlerë të qeverisë

Gjatë muajit korrik u vu re një moment i pakësimit të pjesëmarrjes së sistemit bankar në tregun primar, gjë që çoi edhe në rritjen e yield-eve të bonove të thesarit. Oferta për investim në bono thesari nuk arriti ta plotësonte gjithmonë kërkesën e qeverisë. Portofoli i bankave në bono thesari llogaritet 4,3 miliardë lekë më i ulët se në muajin qershor, ndërsa ai me obligacione dyvjeçare është rritur me 1,7 miliardë lekë. Një politikë e tillë, e ndjekur nga ana e bankave të nivelit të dytë, vlerësohet si e qëllimshme dhe në favor të rritjes së mëtejshme të interesave të bonove që kanë kapur majat. Më e favorshme kjo situatë është për bankat e mëdha të sistemit, që janë edhe liderët e tregut primar. Interesat kanë një periudhë kohore prej 3 muajsh, që ndjekin një trend rritës në kah të kundërt me atë të depozitave në lekë. Një faktor i tillë ka bërë që edhe individët ti hedhin sytë nga investimet në bono thesari.

Por pjesëmarrja e tyre në tregun primar duket se është tejet e vështirë, për shkak të mungesës së infrastrukturës së nevojshme të sistemit të aplikimit të ankandeve. Ankandet zhvillohen vetëm në Tiranë, duke lejuar vetëm një pjesë të vogël të individëve për të marrë pjesë në tregun primar. Mundësia e vetme për të marrë pjesë në blerjen e bonove të thesarit për individët mbetet tregu sekondar, që mundësohet vetëm nga bankat e nivelit të dytë.
Shuma e nxjerrë në ankand
Në ankandin e fundit u shitën bono thesari me vlerën 1,2 miliardë lekë, me afat 3 muaj (9,6 milionë euro).

----------


## Gerrard

Debati në lidhje me normat e interesit të bonove të thesarit, që kanë pësuar një rritje të konsiderueshme gjatë tre muajve të fundit, ka bërë që banka qendrore të kërkojë nga ana e qeverisë gjetjen e burimeve të reja për mbulimin e borxhit


Në lidhje me debatin e ngritur në media, Banka e Shqipërisë ka bërë të ditur në një njoftim të saj për shtyp se një nga shkaqet e rritjes së normave të interesit të bonove të thesarit është përqendrimi i burimeve nga merret borxhi qeveritar. Dihet tashmë prej vitesh se borxhi i brendshëm financohet në pjesën dërrmuese të tij nga ana e sistemit bankar, dhe në një pjesë të papërfillshme nga ana e individëve. Pjesëmarrja e individëve në tregun primar është e pakët, pasi edhe struktura e këtij tregu nuk është e përshtatshme për ta ndërmarrë këtë investim. Nga ana tjetër, sforcimin në rritjen e interesave e ka ndihmuar edhe tejkalimi me 30% i borxhit të brendshmën, si dhe realizimi vetëm 46% i borxhit të jashtëm.


Bankat, ofertat e pakta rritën interesat e bonove
Në prononcimin e saj për situatën e fundit në tregun e letrave me vlerë të qeverisë, BSH-ja bën të ditur se rritja e normave të interesit të bonove të thesarit në treg, duke mbajtur parasysh se shpenzimet qeveritare janë jo shumë larg parashikimeve, është ndikuar, përveç të tjerave, edhe nga rritja e interesit të bankave drejt kredisë së sektorit privat.
Tejkalohet me 30% borxhi i brendshëm
Rritja e interesave të bonove të thesarit ka ardhur në mënyrë të sforcuar, si pasojë e tejkalimit të borxhit të brendshëm, që për 7 muajt e parë të këtij viti është 130%, duke sjellë një kosto shtesë për qeverinë e re. Kërkesa e qeverisë për borxh ka qenë më e lartë se oferta e bankave për bono, duke çuar në rritjen e vazhdueshme të interesave, që janë në nivelet më të larta historike.
Bankat e rrisin me 40% kredinë për 7-mujorin
Deri në korrik kredia e sektorit privat është rritur gati 40 për qind, kundrejt vlerës prej 18 për qind të së njëjtës periudhë të vitit të kaluar. Kanalizimi në rritje i fondeve drejt ekonomisë ka bërë që kërkesa e bankave për letrat me vlerë të qeverisë të bjerë, duke shkaktuar një rritje të interesave. BSH-ja bën të ditur se ky fenomen nuk është diçka e papritur, por ai tërheq vëmendjen për gjetjen e burimeve të reja të financimit nga ana e qeverisë me rritjen e peshës së sektorit privat në kreditimin e bankave. Pa paragjykuar nivelin aktual të interesave, që duhet theksuar se është rezultat i një tregu të lirë, Banka e Shqipërisë është duke shqyrtuar masat që duhet të marrë për ta bërë sa më të lehtë këtë proces të mirëpritur të rritjes së kreditimit të sektorit privat.


Rritja e interesave të bonove të thesarit nuk i rrezikon financat e qeverisë
Banka e Shqipërisë bën të ditur, në njoftimin e saj për shtyp, se që prej fillimit të këtij viti nuk ka vepruar për ta ndryshuar koston e parasë në treg. Norma-bazë e interesit ka mbetur e pandryshuar, në nivelet më të ulëta historike të saj, 5% që prej muajit mars të vitit 2005. Ky vendim i politikës monetare është bazuar, në radhë të parë, në pritshmëritë e ulëta të inflacionit, që përbën edhe objektivin kryesor të Bankës së Shqipërisë; së dyti, në nxitjen e kreditimit të ekonomisë, pasqyruar edhe në rritjen e agregateve të tilla si M3. Lëvizjet e normave të interesit, të inicuara e të mbështetura nga Banka e Shqipërisë, synojnë krijimin e kushteve të përshtatshme monetare në ekonomi për kontrollin e inflacionit. Ato nuk kanë dhe nuk mund të kenë qëllime të tjera, si nxitjen apo frenimin e politikës fiskale, në rastin në fjalë.
Gjithashtu, një ndër elementet-bazë të marrëveshjeve me institucione të rëndësishme financiare, si Fondi Monetar Ndërkombëtar, është respektimi i deficitit buxhetor nga ana e qeverisë, që pasqyrohet edhe në ligjin për buxhetin, që miratohet nga Parlamenti. Këto marrëveshje, që nënshkruhen zakonisht në fillim të çdo viti, nuk ndikohen nga ngjarje të tilla si ndryshimi i qeverive. E njëjta gjë mund të thuhet edhe për marrëdhëniet e Bankës së Shqipërisë me qeverinë, të cilat janë plotësisht të rregulluara e të publikuara në faqen e saj të internetit. Autoriteti qendror monetar bën të ditur për mediat se shmangiet që mund të jenë vënë re nuk janë të pazakonshme, dhe nuk i rrezikojnë financat e qeverisë për pjesën e mbetur të vitit.

----------


## Gerrard

Hyrje

Pjesa I. Konsiderata te Pergjithshme

   1. Kuptimi mbi oferten fillestare publike

2. Pse nje IPO ?

3. IPO nga pikepamja e investitorit

4. Avantazhet dhe disavantazhet per nje shoqeri me oferte publike

5. Nenshkrimi

6. Kosto e IPO-se

7. Hapat per fillimin e nje IPO-je

Pjesa II. Procedurat per kryerjen e nje IPO-je

1. Mbledhja shumepaleshe

2. Zgjedhja e formes se pershtatshme te deklarates se rregjistrimit

3. Pergatitja e deklarates se regjistrimit

4. Pregatitja e procedurave per punen pergatitore-perfundimtare (due diligence)

5. Plotesimi i deklarates se rregjistrimit dhe Komisioni.

6. Pergjigjja e Komisionit dhe pergatitja e deklarates se amenduar te regjistrimit.

7. Fillimi i perpjekjeve per shitjen

8. Negocimi dhe nenshkrimi i cmimit dhe marreveshja e nenshkrimit

9. Miratimi i prospektusit

10. Mbyllja e IPO-se.

11. Mbi raportimin e perdorimit te te hyrave nga IPO-ja

12. Fusha e zbatimti te procedurave per oferten publike

----------


## Gerrard

Hyrje

Procesi i krijimit te shoqerive aksionere publike nepermjet ofertes ne publik te letrave me vlere eshte nje fenomen i ri per kushtet shqiptare, proces i cili kerkon njohuri dhe njohje te procedurave. Per kete arsye, Komisioni i Letrave me Vlere, nepermjet ketij materiali informues synon t'u vije ne ndihme si subjekteve qe do te realizojne kete oferte publike, ashtu edhe publikut investues, te cilet duhet te jene te ndergjegjshem per te marre pjese ne kete proces investimi.

Komisioni i Letrave me Vlere, me pergjegjesine per te mbrojtur investitoret, synon ne procedura te rregullta e te drejta ne lidhje me oferten publike, ne mbeshtetje te ligjit nr. 8080 "Mbi letrat me vlere" dhe rregulloret qe burojne prej tij, vecanerisht ne rregulloren "Mbi prospektusin" dhe "Detyrimin per informim te vazhdueshem".


Nepermjet ketij materiali do te perpiqemi te tregojme se:

    * c'eshte oferta publike,
    * cilat jane avantazhet dhe disavantazhet per t'u shndëruar ne nje shoqeri aksionere me oferte publike,
    * hapat per fillimin e nje IPO-je
    * dhe, vecanerisht procedurat per realizimin e IPO-se dhe rolin qe ka Komisioni i Letrave me Vlere ne keto procedura.

----------


## Gerrard

1.   Kuptimi mbi oferten fillestare publike

Nevoja per shtimin e kapitalit eshte e lidhur me nevojen per zgjerimin e aktivitetit dhe permiresimin e teknologjise, me synimin per t'u bere nje konkurrent i fuqishem ne treg. Nje nga menyrat per rritjen e kapitalit, eshte emetimi dhe shitja letrave te reja me vlere nga ana e shoqerise. Keto emetime te reja, qe mund te jene emetime aksionesh, obligacionesh apo letrash te tjera me vlere, zakonisht tregtohen ne publik, ne ate qe quhet tregu primar.

Emetimet e tregut primar mund te ofrohen per shitje ne dy menyra, nepermejt:

   1. Ofertes publike (public offering) qe perfaqeson nje ofrim per shitje te letrave me vlere ne publik (minimumi 100 veteve, sipas ligjit 8080)
   2. Alokimit direkt (private placement), qe perfaqeson nje oferte per shitje te letrave me vlere direkt vetem nje grupi te vogel investitoresh te medhenj, ose nje numri te kufizuar investitoresh institucionale.

Termi oferte publike perfshin:

   1. Oferten fillestare publike ose IPO, qe perfaqeson shitjen per here te pare ne publik te aksioneve te nje shoqerie, e cila mund te jete nje ndermarrje qe privatizohet, apo nga nje shoqeri private qe krijohet si shoqeri aksionere publike.
   2. Oferten primare (primary offering or seasoned new issues) qe perfaqeson nje ofrim letrash te reja me vlere nga shoqerite qe tashme jane ne treg. Keshtu, pas ofertes fillestare ne publik, shoqeria aksionere mund te ofroje here pas here emetime te reja ne publik.

Ne ligjin 8080 "Mbi letrat me vlere" - Oferta publike perkufizohet si me poshte:

thuhet se nje person ofron letra me vlere, nese ai fton dike tjeter per te lidhur nje marreveshje me qellim nenshkrimin apo zoterimin e ndonje letre me vlere, ose kur ai fton nje person tjeter te kryeje nje oferte te tille.

Nje oferte letrash me vlere quhet publike kur ajo i behet me shume se 100 personave.

   1. Pse nje IPO ?

Nje IPO mund te ofrohet ne publik si gjate procesit te privatizimit te ndermarrjeve (si nje menyre privatizimi), ashtu dhe gjate krijimit te shoqerive aksionere publike.

Privatizimi i ndermarrjeve me kapital shteteror nepermjet IPO-se do te siguronte:

- nje pjesemarrje me te gjere te publikut investues ne procesin e privatizimit, qe do te thote rritje e numrit te aksionereve.

- nje transparence me te plote ne privatizim, sepse ndermarrja qe pergatitet per oferte fillestare publike ka nje detyrim me te madh per informimin e publikut, duke ndermarre nje sere hapash qe kane te bejne me: vleresimin e treguesve te pergjithshem, vleresimin e treguesve financiare, treguesve ligjore, pergatitjen e prospektusit, etj.

- nje percaktim me real te cmimit te aksioneve, sepse jane mekanizmat e tregut ato qe do te ndikojne ne kete percaktim real.

- nje shtim te burimeve kapitale, te nevojshme keto per fazen pas-privatizim, qe do te ndikonin ne rritjen e produktivitetit te ketyre ndermarrjeve qe privatizohen (gjithmone nese keto burime perdoren per investime produktive).

Nje IPO mund te ofrohet edhe gjate krijimit te nje shoqerie aksionere publike.

Arsyet per kete IPO jane te shumta, ku mund te permendim:

    * nevoja per para per te zgjeruar aktivitetin dhe permiresuar teknologjine,
    * nevoja per te blere shoqeri te tjera dhe per t'u fuqizuar,
    * nevoja per te mos patur nje numer te kufizuar pronaresh ne shoqeri,
    * nevoja per te rritur reputacionin e shoqerise

3. IPO nga pikepamja e investitorit

Ka shume arsye, pse nje investitor do te deshironte te investonte ne aksione te nje shoqerie. Dy arsyet baze jane: te fitoje nga shperndarja e dividenteve dhe nga rritja e vleres se aksioneve. Investitoret motivohen per te blere emetime te reja aksionesh, sepse ata deshirojne te marrin pjese ne mundesine potenciale te rritjes afat-gjate te nje shoqerie, ose te perfitojne nga rritjet e cmimit te aksionit, gje e cila mund te ndodhe me nje IPO.

Zakonisht, nje shoqeri e re publike nuk shperndan dividente ne vitet e para dhe investitoret duhet te jene te ndergjegjshem per kete.

Gjithashtu, investitoret private dhe institucionale, duhet te vleresojne nje sere faktoresh per te percaktuar nese nje emetim i ri aksioni eshte ne gjendje te siguroje nje norme fitimi te pranueshme mbi investimin e bere duke marre parasysh edhe riskun. Ne menyre qe IPO te jete atraktive per investitoret duhet qe :

    * shoqeria te kete nje plan bisnesi te qarte
    * manaxhimi i shoqerise te jete kompetent dhe i drejte
    * shoqeria te kete rritje potenciale dhe aftesi per te ruajtur shitje te larta dhe rritje ne fitime
    * shoqeria perfshihet ne nje industri, e cila eshte atraktive per vendin, ku ekziston nje treg i konsoliduar, dhe produktet e saj perputhen me interesat e tregut

Ruajtja dhe zhvillimi i ketyre karakteristikave do te ndikoje ne vleresimin e shoqerise si ne kohen e ofertes fillestare, edhe me tej.



4. Avantazhet dhe disavantazhet per nje shoqeri me oferte publike

Avantazhet

   1. Aksesi per kapital afat-gjate. Avantazhi me i mire per nje oferte publike eshte rritja e aksesit per te siguruar kapital me kushte te favorshme nga publiku. Burimet e kufizuara te kapitalit te nje shoqerie ndikojne direkt ne kufizimin e rritjes se kapacitetit te fitimeve dhe te zgjerimit te aktivitetit. Kurse nepermejt nje oferte ne publik, shoqeria ka mundesi te rrite burimet e financimit, dhe per me teper nje shoqeri publike e ka me te lehte te marre hua me kushte favorizuese.
   2. Permiresimi i kushteve financiare. Kur nje shoqeri shet aksionet ne publik, ajo siguron fonde te perhershme, te cilat permiresojne situaten e saj financiare dhe rritin kapacitetin huamarres.


   3. Vlere tregu per letrat me vlere. Per aksionet e shperndara ne publik, kuotimi ditor i tregut per aksionet tregon vleren qe publiku investues vendos per keto aksione.
   4. Prestigji dhe informimi publik per bisnesin. Cdo aksioner eshte nje klient i mundshem. Keshtu, shoqeria shpesh perfiton, kur aksionet zoterohen nga publiku, vecanerisht kur shoqeria shet nje produkt ose sherbim. Sa me gjere te jene te shperndara aksionet, aq me e larte eshte informimi i publikut per produktet dhe sherbimet e shoqeria.


   5. Aftesia per te terhequr dhe mbajtur personat e rendesishem. Nese shoqeria eshte publike, stimujt per te punesuarit dhe planet per perfitimet e tyre jane te percaktuara ne marreveshjet e pronesise per te terhequr dhe mbajtur personelin me te mire. Keto plane u ofrojne te punesuarve nje mundesi per te marre pjese ne pronesi dhe menyra per te marre pjese ne rritjen e shoqeria, nepermejt rivleresimit te cmimit te aksionit. Jane nje avantazh per te rekrutuar personelin e talentuar.
   6. Akses me i thjeshte per te siguruar kapital shtese. Nese nje shoqeri dhe letrat e saj me vlere jane te njohura ne publikun investues, eshte me e lehte per te siguruar kapital shtese nga bankat, ofertat e obligacioneve, dhe ofertat shtese te aksioneve. Shoqerite e regjistruara perdorin forma rregjistrimi me te thjeshta per kapitalin shtese

Disavantazhet e IPO-se

   1. Humbje e mundshme e kontrollit te drejtimit. Nese me shume se 50% e aksioneve te nje shoqerie shiten tek disa individe jashte shoqerie, pronaret fillestare mund te humbin kontrollin e shoqerise. Mirepo, nese aksionet e mbajtura nga publiku shperndahen gjeresisht, drejtimi mund te ruaje kontrollin efektiv, megjithese zoteron me pak se 50% te aksioneve. Shume shoqeri strukturojne ofertat e tyre, keshtu qe pas nje oferte fillestare, themeluesi e ka akoma kontrollin dhe pas ofertave te tjera, dhe tere stafi i manaxhimit e ruan akoma kontrollin.
   2. Mungesa e konfidencialitetit. Deklarata e rregjistrimit dhe raportet pasardhese kerkojne informim te vazhdueshem te shume fakteve te bisnesit te shoqerise, te aktivitetit dhe te finances qe me pare nuk jane bere te njohura nga shoqeria. Disa aspekte te ndjeshme te informimit do te duhet te jene ne dispozicion te konkurrenteve, klienteve dhe punonjesve do te ishin, sic mund te jene: (1) kompensimi per nenpunesit dhe drejtoret, qe perfshin shperblimet ne cash, disa skema perfitimi, (2) letrat me vlere qe mbahen nga nenpunesit, drejtoret dhe aksioneret kryesore (insiders), dhe (3) informacioni financiar i zgjeruar (p.sh. pozicioni financiar, shitjet, kosto e shitjeve, fitimi bruto, te ardhurat neto, fluksi i parase).
   3. Presioni per rezultate afat-shkurtra. Ne nje shoqeri jo publike, pronari/manaxheri i bisnesit eshte i lire te veproje i pavarur; mirepo, kur shoqeria eshte e zoteruar publikisht, pronari ben aq shume partnere, sa dhe aksionere ka shoqeria, dhe eshte pergjegjes per ta. Aksioneret shpresojne ne rritje te shitjeve, fitimeve, ne rritje te cmimit te tregut per aksionet dhe ne novacione te produktit. Keshtu, ne nje shoqeri publike, manaxhimi eshte nen presion te vazhdueshem per te balancuar kerkesat per rritje brenda nje kohe te shkurter me strategjite per arritjen e synimeve afat-gjata. Per me teper, shpesh paaftesia per te plotesuar parashikimet e analisteve per fitime me afat te shkurter mund te godase dramatikisht vleresimin afat-gjate te tregut per shoqerine.
   4. Kerkesa per dividente. Pronaret e shoqerise jopublike konkludojne per te deklaruar dividentet e bazuar mbi nje kombinim te nevojave te bisnesit dhe ato personale. Ndersa per nje shoqeri publike, aksioneret mund te kerkojne qe manaxhimi te themeloje nje politike te rregullt dividenti.


   5. Mund te jene te kufizuar fleksibiliteti i bisnesit per te vepruar shpejt. Kerkesa qe bordi i drejtoreve ose aksioneret votojne mbi ceshtje te caktuara, sic jane te vepruarit mbi bazen e bashkimit apo shkrirjes, ose zgjedhja e nenpunesve shkaktojne vonesa dhe mund te cojne ne humbjen e oportunitetit.
   6. Ndryshimet ne kontabilitet. Shoqeria qe kerkon te kthehet ne publike duhet qe krahas me auditimin e pasqyrave financiare ne perputhje me parimet e pranuara te kontabilitetit, te jete ne perputhje me rregulloret e Komisionit per kontabilitetin dhe informimin e vazhdueshem ne lidhje me shoqerite publike.


   7. Kostot fillestare dhe kostot per shnderim ne shoqeri publike. Procesi i "shnderimit" eshte i shtrenjte dhe kerkon kohe. Pregatitja e dokumentave te rregjistrimit eshte nje proces i komplikuar qe kerkon kohe te shume njerezve brenda organizates dhe eksperte te jashtem.

      Pasi shoqeria eshte bere publike, ajo eshte subjekt i kerkesave per raportim periodik prane Komisionit. Keto raporte destinohen per te mbajtur informacion te azhornuar, dhe kerkojne staf te pershtatshem financiar dhe asistence profesionale, duke e shtuar koston e shoqerise ne berjen e bisnesit.

      Per me teper, kosto shtese mund te lindin per shoqerine ne rastin e marredhenieve me publikun dhe komunikimit te brendshem me njerezit per te ruajtur entuziazmin e investitoreve dhe per te asistuar ne pergatitjen e raporteve vjetore dhe tremujore.
   8. Pergjegjesite potenciale. Drejtimi i nje shoqerie publike detyrohet te ndjeke kerkesat e ndryshme rregullatore per transaksionet ne lidhje me nenpunesit, drejtoret dhe aksioneret e medhenj. Po keshtu, ka kufizime ne insider trading dhe perdorimin e informacionit jopublik. Mungesa e plotesimit te ketyre detyrimeve mund te coje ne pergjegjesi per kompanine dhe drejtoret e zyrtaret e saj.

5. Nenshkrimi

Realizimi i nje oferte fillestare publike si per aksionet, ashtu dhe per obligacionet nga ndermarrjet qe privatizohen, dhe nga organizatat private mund te behet nga ato vete pa ndermjetesine e ndonje banke, apo ndermjetesi te specializuar. Dhe ne kete rast nuk ka ndonje ligj apo rregull qe sherbimin e realizimit te ofertes publike duhet ta beje ne menyre te domosdoshme nje banke apo dikush tjeter.

Kjo alternative eshte me pak e kushtueshme, dhe perfaqeson shitjen direkte te letrave me vlere nga shoqeria tek investitoret potenciale. Ne pergjithesi, ofertat publike direkte jane te pershtatshme per shoqerite e vogla, por edhe ne kete rast regjistrimi i tyre do te behet sipas rregullave te vendosura per realizimin e ofertes publike.

Sot, ofertat publike direkte kane fituar popullaritet, sidomos nepermjet internetit. Avantazhi me i rendesishem i tyre eshte : kosto me e ulet per te realizuar procesin e privatizimit apo per te siguruar kapital shtese. Ndersa, disavantazhi kryesor i nje oferte publike direkte eshte se kjo lloj oferte nuk siguron nje treg aktiv per shitjen e aksioneve dhe ndikon ndjeshem ne uljen e likuiditetit te pasurise se shoqerise.

Edhe per shoqerine qe realizon nje oferte publike direkte, pavaresisht nga fakti se ajo e realizon ate pa ndermjetesi, do te duhej angazhimi i nje specialisti te tregut te letrave me vlere, per te mos krijuar premisa per lindjen e ndonje mosmarreveshje me Komisionin dhe per te siguruar perputhje me ligjin dhe rregullat per letrat me vlere.

Megjithate, eksperienca ka treguar se ofertat publike ne menyren me tipike tregtohen nepermjet nje 'nenshkruesi', i cili merr persiper nenshkrimin e tere shumes se emetimit, ose te nje pjese te saj. Ne rolin e nenshkruesit mund te jete nje banke, ose zakonisht mund te jene disa banka qe merren me tregtimin e letrave me vlere. Pikerisht per te ndare pergjegjesine ne emetimin e aksioneve (per efekt te shperndarjes se riskut) bankat formojne nje sindikate nenshkrimi te bankiereve, ku njera prej tyre ka rolin udheheqes ne sindikate.

Ka dy metoda te nenshkrimit te nje emetimi te letrave me vlere.

Sipas marreveshjes nenshkruese te garantimit (Firm commitment), banka qe vepron si ndermjetese mes shoqerise dhe publikut ble letrat me vlere nga shoqeria emetuese dhe pastaj i rishet ato ne publik. Firma emetuese ia shet letrat me vlere bankes (ose sindikates) nenshkruese me nje cmim me te ulet se cmimi i percaktuar per kete oferte publike, ku diferenca mes cmimit te ofertes dhe cmimit qe e ble nenshkruesi perfaqeson shumen qe sherben si kompensim per nenshkruesin. Sipas kesaj marreveshjeje, nenshkruesi merr persiper riskun e plote (gjithmone, ne varesi te kontrates se bere mes paleve), sepse aksionet ne fakt mund te mos shiten ne publik me cmimin e ofertes te caktuar me pare.

Lloji tjeter i marreveshjes nenshkruese eshte ajo qe quhet marreveshja e perpjekjeve me te mira (best- efforts agreement). Ne kete rast nje banke (nenshkruesi) bie dakord te ndihmoje shoqerine per te shitur emetimin ne publik, por aktualisht nuk ble letrat me vlere. Banka vepron thjesh si nje ndermjetes mes publikut dhe shoqerise dhe rrjedhimisht, nuk mban riskun e qenies i paafte per te rishitur letrat me vlere te blera me cmimin e ofertes. Procedura e perpjekjeve me te mira eshte me e zakonshme per ofertat fillestare publike te aksioneve te zakonshme, ku cmimi per pjese aksioni eshte me i vogel se ai i caktuar ne oferte.

6. Kosto e IPO-se

Krahas me ceshtjet e tjera, edhe kosto e ofertes fillestare publike eshte nje nga ceshtjet e rendesishme, e cila duhet te merret ne konsiderate dhe te shihet ne varesi me gjendjen e çdo shoqerie. Faktoret qe ndikojne ne kete kosto perfshijne madhesine e ofertes, aftesine e shoqerise per te realizuar pa probleme dhe me eficience procesin e ofertes, e lidhur kjo me pergatitjen e mjaftueshme per kete oferte publike dhe aftesine manaxhuese, si dhe me asistencen e nevojshme per kete proces.

Oferta publike kerkon nje perfshirje te madhe te kohes te manaxhereve kryesore te shoqerise, qe do te thote rritje te kostos se brendshme, kosto qe shpesh here mund te jete e veshtire per t'u vleresuar ne sasi. Ne pergjithesi, perpjekjet dhe angazhimi serioz i manaxhimit ne kete proces, rezulton ne kosto direkte te jashtme me te uleta.

Kostot e ndryshme te ofertes publike mund te ndahen ne dy grupe:

    * Shpenzime per nenshkrimin
    * kostot direkte.

Kostot direkte paguhen nga shoqeria pavaresisht nese oferta ka perfunduar apo jo, ndersa pjesa me e madhe e shpenzimeve per nenshkruesit paguhet vetem nese oferta perfundon.

Shpenzimet per nenshkrimin. Keto shpenzime perfaqesojne pjesen me te madhe te kostos se nje oferte publike. Ne menyre tipike ajo perbehet nga tre komponente:

    * Komisioni ose diferenca mes cmimit te ofertes dhe cmimit te blerjes nga nenshkruesi. Zakonisht, nga eksperienca e disa vendeve kjo diference varion nga 7-10 % te vleres bruto te ofertes. Kjo shume, e cila mund te quhet kompensim per nenshkruesin, varet nga disa faktore, si: madhesia e ofertes, gjendja e shoqerise dhe veshtiresite ne shitje, tipi i marreveshjes se nenshkrimit dhe tipi i letres me vlere te ofruar.
    * Rimbursimi i disa shpenzimeve direkte te neneshkruesit. Shpesh here, disa shpenzime te nenshkruesit mund te rimbursohen ose ze pas zeri, ose bazuar ne nje perqindje, madhesia e se ciles mund te jete deri ne 3 % te vleres bruto te ofertes.
    * Kompensimi shtese qe mund t'i jepet nenshkruesit ne formen e (1) garancive (p.sh. te drejtat per te blere aksione ne te ardhmen ne çmime te specifikuara, (2) aksioneve te emetuara ne avance me nje çmim nen çmimin e ofertes publike, ose (3) te drejtes per refuzimin e pare ne ofertat e ardhshme.



Kostot (tarifat) ligjore. Keto kosto jane te lidhura me gjithe procesin e rregjistrimit dhe kryerjes se ofertes publike nga pikepamja ligjore. Ato ndryshojne ne varesi te kompleksitetit te shoqerise, rregullsise se regjistrimeve te saj dhe kohes se nevojshme per te perpiluar dhe plotesuar deklaraten e regjistrimit. Gjithashtu, kostot ligjore mund te ndikohen edhe nga ndryshimet dhe amendamentet qe kerkohen nga Komisioni derisa deklarata e regjistrimit te behet efektive.

Tarifat kontabel. Keto tarifa, qe lidhen direkt me Oferten Fillestare Publike (duke perjashtuar kostot per ekspertet e pavarur kontabel te pasqyrave financiare) do te variojne ne varesi te faktoreve te tille si: koha qe kontabilistet duhet te shpenzojne per te shqyrtuar pasqyren e regjistrimit, niveli i kerkesave nga nenshkruesi per "komfort", nevoja per te shqyrtuar te dhenat tremujore dhe nga problemet kontabel qe mund te lindin dhe jane te rendesishme per t'u zgjidhur.

Kostot e printimit. Keto kosto ndryshojne ne varesi te: numrit te faqeve te dokumentave te bera gati per regjistrim, nga ndryshimet e bera ne deklaraten e regjistrimit, madhesia e prospektusve, etj.

7. Hapat per fillimin e nje IPO-je

    * Zgjedhja e nenshkruesit

Nje nga ceshtjet kritike per oferten publike eshte zgjedhja e bankes qe do te sherbeje si nenshkrues. Ky eshte nje proces qe mund te filloje gati 1 vit para se te realizohet oferta publike. Zakonisht, ne rolin e nenshkruesit zgjidhet nje banke, e cila do te luaje dhe rolin udheheqes ne nenshkrimin e ofertes.

Per te vleresuar nenshkruesin, shoqeria merr ne konsiderate:

    * Eksperiencen qe ka nenshkruesi ne industrine ku operon dhe vete shoqeria, si dhe eksperiencen ne letrat me vlere qe ofrohen
    * Sherbimet e tjera qe mund te kryeje per llogari te shoqerise.
    * Listen e klienteve, me te cilet nenshkruesi ka patur nenshkruar IPO, dhe nje opinion i shoqerive te tjera ne lidhje me rezultat e nenshkrimit.
    * Kapacitetin shperndares te nenshkruesit, duke mesuar nese ai do t'i shese aksionet tek investitoret e medhenj institucionale, apo tek investitoret individuale, oferta do realizohet mbi baze rajonale apo kombetare.
    * Fleksibilitetin, ku nenshkruesi duhet te jete fleksibel me qellim qe te pershtase nevojat e shoqerise me kushtet specifike te shitjes se letrave me vlere.
    * Konkurrencen ne shpenzimet e nenshkrimit.



Por, nga ana tjeter, edhe nenshkruesi ben vleresimin e shoqerise, duke kryer nje investigim paraprak per propozimin e bere per te ndermarre kete oferte. Nenshkruesi do te vleresoje si informacionin cilesor dhe ate sasior mbi shoqerine dhe manaxhimin e saj, duke percaktuar nese kjo shoqeri eshte nje kandidat atraktiv apo jo.



    * Hapat per nenshkrimin e marreveshjes



Kur shoqeria ka zgjedhur banken nenshkruese, midis tyre do te diskutohet tipi i letrave me vlere qe do te emetohen, nje parashikim mbi cmimin e ofertes dhe lloji i marreveshjes se nenshkrimit.

Pasi eshte arritur marreveshja gojore mes te dy paleve, hartohet nje leter ne vemendje nga nenshkruesi, e cila do te formalizoje kete nenshkrim. Kjo leter, do te jete baza e marreveshjes se nenshkrimit. Ne pergjithesi, marreveshja e nenshkrimit nuk nenshkruhet deri ne daten efektive te deklarates se regjistrimit.



Pasi arrihet mirekuptim paraprak mes shoqerise anonime dhe nenshkruesit, fillon procesi i IPO-se ne kuptimin real. Shoqeria eshte subjekt i rregullave te nxjerra nga Komisioni ne lidhje me publikimin e informacionit. Mundesia per te zgjeruar ndergjegjesimin e shoqerise, emrin e saj, produktet dhe tregjet gjeografike do te kufizohen, meqe cdo publikim qe krijon nje tipar favorizues per letrat me vlere te shoqerise para publikimit te prospektusit mund te konsiderohet ilegal.

----------


## Gerrard

Ne praktiken e vendeve perendimore, ne pergjithesi koha qe nevojitet nga momenti qe shoqeria vendos te shnderrohet ne nje shoqeri publike deri ne momentin qe ajo do te grumbulloje te ardhurat nga oferta fillestare publike eshte nga 3 - 5 muaj. Gjatesia e kesaj periudhe varet midis te tjerash nga gadishmeria e shoqerise per t'u bere nje shoqeri publike, disponibiliteti i informacionit per t'u bere i njohur ne deklaraten e rregjistrimit dhe nga kushtet e tregut.







Hapat baze te nje procesi IPO jane si me poshte:



   1. Mbledhja shumepaleshe

      Hapi i pare ne procesin e IPO-se eshte organizimi i nje mbledhje te perbashket shumepaleshe. Ne kete mbledhje duhet te jane te pranishem te gjithe pjesemarresit e rregjistrimit - shoqeria administruese, ekspertet kontabel te pavarur, nenshkruesit, avokatet e shoqerise qe do behet publike, si dhe avokatet e nenshkruesve. Qellimi i kesaj mbledhjeje te pare eshte diskutimi i natyres se ofertes dhe forma e pershtatshme e rregjistrimit qe kerkohet nga Komisioni, koordinimi i pergjegjesive per deklaraten e rregjistrimit, hartimi i nje skeduli per datat e parashikuara te plotesimit dhe dorezimit te deklarates dhe shkembimi i informacionit brenda grupit te punes.

      Gjate procesit te IPO-se, mund te behen edhe mbledhje te tjera shumepaleshe per te diskutuar cdo problem qe mund te linde, per te ripare deklaraten e rregjistrimit, dhe per te percaktuar nese procesi i rregjistrimit po shkon sipas skedulit.
   2. Zgjedhja e formes se pershtatshme te deklarates se rregjistrimit



Zgjedhja e formes se pershtatshme, e cila perdoret per qellime regjistrimi prane Komisionit, perfaqeson plotesimin e nje prej rregullave te vendosura per kryerjen e procesit te IPO-se dhe duhet te behet nga shoqeria ne konsultim me nenshkruesin dhe konsulentin.



Pasqyra tregon kerkesat qe permbajne dy format e rregjistrimit (per emetuesit e nivelit te pare dhe emetuesit e nivelit te dyte) referuar ne kerkesat e listimit ne dy nivele te percaktuara ne Rregulloren e Listimit te Burses se Tiranes.



K E R K E S A T


Emetuesit e nivelit te

Pare (Forma 1)


Emetuesit e

Nivelit te dyte

(Forma 2)

Pasqyra e te ardhurave

Bilanci

Pasqyra e fluksit te parase

Fitimet per aksion

Analiza dhe konkluzionet e manaxhim

Te dhena financiare me selektim

Informacion financiar nga para bilanci dhe pasqyra financiare


3 vjet

3 vjet

3 vjet

3 vjet

kerkohet

kerkohet

kerkohet


1 vit

1 vit

1 vit

1 vit

kerkohet

nuk kerkohet

nuk kerkohet

Forma baze per rregjistrim te IPO-se eshte Forma -1, ku perfshihen shoqerite anonime me vlere tregu te kapitalit aksioner jo me pak se 50 milion leke. Sipas kerkesave te kesaj forme : pasqyra e te ardhurave, bilanci, pasqyra e fluksit te parase duhet te jene te kontrolluara nga nje ekspert kontabel i pavarur per tre vitet e fundit. (Vetem ne raste te vecanta Komisioni mund te pranoje edhe per periudha me te shkurtra).

Per emetuesit e vegjel me vlere tregu te kapitalit aksioner jo me pak se 25 milion leke eshte alternativa tjeter ne pasqyre, forma - 2, sipas se ciles : pasqyra e te ardhurave, bilanci, pasqyra e fluksit te parase duhet te jene te kontrolluara nga nje ekspert kontabel i pavarur per vitin e fundit financiar perpara plotesimit te deklarates se rregjistrimit.

3. Pergatitja e deklarates se regjistrimit

Pergatitja dhe plotesimi i deklarates se regjistrimit eshte relativisht i kompikuar, qe kerkon kohe, eshte nje proces teknik qe kerkon planifikim dhe koordinim me qellim qe te ofroje informacionin e specifikuar ne formen e kerkuar nga Komisioni, per ta perputhur ate me rregullat e Komisionit. Ajo perfshin nje pune te madhe te bere nga manaxhimi i shoqerise, avokatet dhe kontabilistet.

Deklarata e regjistrimit perbehet nga dy pjese. Pjesa e I permban fakte esenciale ne lidhje me aktivitetin e bisnesit, kushtet financiare, si dhe manaxhimin e shoqerise, te cilat kerkohen te perfshihet ne prospektus, dhe pjesa e II perfaqeson informacionin shtese, i cili nuk kerkohet te perfshihet ne prospektus.

Ne perputhje me nenin 39 te ligjit 8080, shoqeria anonime duhet qe, jo me pak se 21 dite perpara publikimit te prospektusit, te dorezoje nje kopje te tij per regjistrim (pra te plotesoje deklaraten e regjistrimit) prane Komisionit. Dhe nuk mund te publikoje nje prospektus nje person i paregjistruar nga Komisioni.

Pjesa e pare - Informacioni qe kerkohet ne prospektus

Prospektusi duhet te pergatitet ne perputhje me Rregulloren e Komisionit "Mbi detyrimin per pergatitjen e prospektit".

Pjesa e pare e prospektusit - duhet te permbaje ne faqe te pare:

    * emrin dhe adresen e emetuesit te letrave me vlere
    * titullin "prospekt"
    * letrat me vlere te ofruara, llojin, numrin dhe vleren nominale
    * deklaraten e bere nga Komisioni i Letrave me Vlere
    * data e publikimit te prospektit.

Pjesa e dyte titullohet "Personat pergjegjes per prospektin dhe keshilltaret

Pjesa e trete permban te dhena mbi letrat me vlere me te cilat lidhet prospekti dhe oferta.

Pjesa e katert flet mbi informacionin e pergjithshem mbi emetuesin dhe kapitalin e tij.

Pjesa e peste perfshin aktivitetet kryesore te emetuesit.

Pjesa e gjashte perfaqeson nje pjese te rendesishme te prospektusit qe ka te beje me Poziten financiare te emetuesit (bilanci dhe pasqyra e te ardhurave per tre vitet e fundit).

Pjesa e shtate pershkruan administrimin dhe drejtimin e emetuesit.

Pjesa e tete permban zhvillimet me te fundit ne veprimtarine e emetuesit dhe perspektivat e tij.

Pjesa e II - Informacioni qe nuk kerkohet ne prospektus

Kjo pjese perfshin informimin ne lidhje me shpenzimet qe lidhen me emetimin dhe shperndarjen e letrave me vlere, kompensimi i drejtoreve dhe nenpunesve te shoqerise, cdo shitje e letrave me vlere te parregjistruara brenda tre viteve,etj.

4. Pregatitja e procedurave per punen pergatitore-perfundimtare (due diligence)

Gjate procesit te pergatitjes se deklarates se rregjistrimit, i tere stafi qe merret me IPO-ne do te kryeje procedurat e nevojshme per te ofruar nje ambient te arsyeshem per besim, ku deklarata e regjistrimit nuk duhet te permbaje informacion te pavertete dhe corientues. Keto procedura i takojne kujdesit te duhur dhe kryhen ne pergjigje te ligjit 8080 "Mbi letrat me vlere" neni 41, ku sipas tij do te mbajne pergjegjesi te gjitha palet qe perfshihen ne procesin e regjistrimit (personat pergjegjes per prospektusin) si pasoje e nje deklarate jo te vertete dhe mashtruese, apo nga harresa e ndonje te dhene.

Si pjese e procedurave te due diligence, nenshkruesit kerkojne konfirmim per te dhenat ne deklaraten e rregjistrimit, nga kontabilistet e pavarur. Eshte dicka normale qe nenshkruesit duhet te grumbullojne sa me shume informacion qe te jete e mundur. Dhe sa me shume informacion qe te kerkoje nenshkruesi, aq me i shtrenjte behet procesi. Ne menyre qe te shmanget cdo keqkuptim dhe cdo zgjatje kohe, eshte e rendesishme qe shoqeria, kontabilistet dhe nenshkruesit te bien dakord qe ne fazat me te hershme te procesit te rregjistrimit, per informacionin qe duhet te japin kontabilistet.

Gjithashtu, nenshkruesit njoftohen me shkrim, nje here kur deklarata e rregjistrimit eshte gati dhe njere ne momentin e mbylljes. Ne shume raste, nje leter e tille behet edhe ne daten e rregjistrimit perfundimtar prane Komisionit.

Pas plotesimit te deklarates se rregjistrimit, por perpara se ajo te behet efektive, nenshkruesi kryesor organizon nje mbledhje per pergatitjet e bera. Kjo mbedhje ndiqet nga nenshkruesi kryesor dhe shpesh nga anetaret e grupit nenshkrues, si dhe nga nenpunesit e rendesishem te shoqerise, konsulenti i shoqerise, konsulenti i nenshkruesit dhe kontabilistet e pavarur. Ne kete mbledhje, anetaret e grupit nenshkrues mund te kerkojne te dine me shume ne lidhje me shoqerine dhe bisnesin e saj, mbi produktet, poziten konkurruese, zhvillimet ne finance, marketing dhe fusha te tjera.

5. Plotesimi i deklarates se rregjistrimit dhe Komisioni.

Perpara se te dergohet deklarata e rregjistrimit prane Komisionit, mund te organizohet nje tavoline e rrumbullaket mes shoqerise, nenshkruesve dhe Komisionit. Kjo mbedhje mund te organizohet ne rastet kur kane mbetur pa u zgjidhur disa probleme qe mund te konsiderohen te rendesishme per procesin e IPO-se.

Me plotesimin e draftit te deklarates se rregjistrimit nga shoqeria, fillon procesi i shqyrtimit nga Komisioni. Stafi i Komisionit (ne pergjithesi nje jurist, nje kontabilist dhe nje analist financiar) shqyrton dokumentat per te percaktuar nese informimi eshte i plote dhe i drejte, vecanerisht per te percaktuar nese dokumentat kane ndonje te mete si: fakte corientuese dhe fakte qe jane harruar te perfshihen.

Shqyrtimi i te dhenave financiare kryhet nga njerez te specializuar (kontabiliste), te cilet lexojne gjithe prospektusin dhe pjesen tjeter te deklarates se rregjistrimit, per t'u familjarizuar me shoqerine dhe bisnesin e saj. Ky shqyrtim i referohet fillimisht pasqyrave financiare dhe te dhenave te tjera financiare, si dhe raportit te eksperteve te pavarur. Qellimi eshte per te pare nese keto te dhena perputhen me rregullat e Komisionit dhe me standartet e kontabilitetit, si dhe me interpretimet e bera nga stafi i Komisionit, por duke mos mbajtur pergjegjesi per saktesine e te dhenave.

Megjithese ligji mbi letrat me vlere parashikon shqyrtimin e deklarates se rregjistrimit nga Komisioni, ai nuk pershkruan procedurat specifike te ketij shqyrtimi. Komisioni duhet te nxjerre procedura lidhur me shqyrtimin e deklarates se rregjistrimit. Gjithashtu, teknikat joformale jane provuar si nje metode efektive e komunikimit dhe zgjidhjes se ceshtjeve dhe defekteve perpara se nje deklarate rregjistrimi te behet e efektshme.

Ne pergjithesi, stafi i komisionit nuk do te shqyrtoje deklaratat e pakompletuara te regjistrimit.

6. Pergjigjja e Komisionit dhe pergatitja e deklarates se amenduar te regjistrimit.

Pas shqyrtimit te deklarates se regjistrimit, stafi i Komisionit dergon nje leter, ku parashtrohen pyetjet, mungesat e mundshme dhe sugjerimet per t'u ripare. Kjo leter qe mund te quhet nje 'leter koment' i dergohet zakonisht konsulentit ligjor te shoqerise.

Kur deklarata e rregjistrimit eshte pergatitur me kujdes, edhe komentet e stafit jane te kufizuara. Cdo koment i bere nga stafi i Komisionit duhet te merret parasysh e te zgjidhet perpara se deklarata e regjistrimit te jete perfundimtare.

Shpesh here zhvillime te rendesishme ndodhin ne periudhen nga paraqitja e deklarates se rregjistrimit ne aprovimin perfundimtar nga Komisioni, dhe natyrisht keto zhvillime duhet te konsiderohen. Keshtu, cdo zhvillim qe ndikon mbi shoqerine dhe prospektusin e saj duhet te behet transparente nepermjet amendamenteve te deklarates fillestare te regjistrimit.

Ne perputhje me nenin 39 te ligjit 8080, shoqeria anonime duhet te prese, te pakten 21 dite nga dorezimi i prospektusit, (pra plotesimi i deklarates se regjistrimit) deri ne aprovimin perfundimtar nga Komisioni per publikimin e tij.

Gjate "periudhes se pritjes" ose "periudhes se ftohjes", e cila vazhdon deri ne daten efektive te rregjistrimit, ka disa kufizime mbi aktivitetin e shoqerise dhe nderkohe nenshkruesi fillon nje pune aktive me investitoret, te cilet mund te jene te interesuar te blejne letrat me vlere te shoqerise. Gjate periudhes se pritjes, nenshkruesit mund te pranojne nje interesim nga bleresit potenciale, por nuk mund te behet asnje shitje deri ne daten efektive.

7. Fillimi i perpjekjeve per shitjen

Sipas ligjit 8080, nje person i paregjistruar nga Komisioni, nuk mund te beje asnje oferte letrash me vlere ne publik, as ne menyre gojore dhe as me ndonje material te shkruar. Dhe ky eshte nje rregull i prere, per te mos lejuar asnje perpjekje per emetimin e letrave me vlere ne publik.

Mirepo, per shoqerite qe plotesojne deklaraten e regjistrimit, nga regjistrimi fillestar deri ne regjistrimin perfundimtar mund te lejohen tipe te caktuara te aktiviteteve te promovimit, sic mund te jene:

    * Prospektusi paraprak ose prospektusi i linjes se kuqe

Prospektusi paraprak mund t'u dergohet institucioneve dhe personave te interesuar para dates efektive te regjistrimit. Ky prospektus eshte nje element i rendesishem per nenshkruesin lider per te formuar sindikaten e nenshkruesve, ku mund te perfshihen disa shoqeri brokerimi, te cilat do te merren me shperndarjen e letrave me vlere.

Mbi kapakun e prospektusit paraprak duhet te shenohet:

Informacioni qe permban ky prospektus eshte subjekt i plotesimeve dhe amendimeve. Deklarata e regjistrimit ne lidhje me keto letra me vlere eshte dorezuar prane Komisionit. Keto letra me vlere nuk mund te shiten apo te ofrohen per t'u blere perpara kohes efektive te deklarartes se regjistrimit.

Ne prospektusin paraprak nuk evidentohen cmimi i ofertes, komisionet per nenshkruesit, komisionet per dealer-at, shuma e te hyrave, data e publikimit, ose/dhe probleme te tjera qe lidhen me cmimin e ofertes.

Per te dalluar qe kemi te bejme me nje prospektus paraprak, ai mund te printohet me boje te kuqe.

    * Reklamat e paraqitura ne gazete

Reklama mbi oferten publike te letrave me vlere jep detaje baze mbi emetimin dhe emertimin e nenshkruesit (apo nenshkruesve) qe do te perfshihet (en) ne oferte. Gjithashtu, ne te shenohet se ku dhe nga kush mund te vihet ne dispozicion prospektusi i shoqerise. Reklama nuk synon te jete nje dokument shitjeje; qellimi i saj kryesor eshte te ndihmoje ne orientimin e bleresve potenciale, te cilet jane te interesuar per te siguruar prospektusin ne lidhje me letrat me vlere qe ofrohen.

Ne disa raste keto reklama mund te behen edhe gjate kohes se pritjes, por

Sipas nenit 38 te ligjit 8080, pika 4, reklama, e cila shpall nje oferte publike te letrave me vlere, nuk do t'i paraqitet publikut, nese reklama nuk percakton se eshte publikuar me pare nje prospektus dhe nuk jep nje adrese ku mund te gjendet ai.

    * Mbledhja e analisteve financiare ose "Road shows"

Meqellim qe investitoret potenciale te kene informacion mbi shoqerine, nenshkruesi do te organizoje mbledhje me analiste financiare, brokera dhe investitore potenciale institucionale. Keto mbledhje behen ne prani te presidentit te shoqerise dhe manaxhereve kryesore.

Ne suksesin e procesit te ofertes publike rendesi ka paraqitja dinjitoze e gjithe grupit te manaxhimit dhe aftesia per t'iu pergjigjur me profesionalizem pyetjeve te investitoreve dhe brokerave.

8. Negocimi dhe nenshkrimi i cmimit dhe marreveshja e nenshkrimit.

Gjate kohes qe deklarata e regjistrimit eshte dorezuar, shoqeria dhe nenshkruesi kane rene dakord mbi letrat me vlere qe do te shiten - edhe per numrin e aksioneve, edhe per shumen ne leke. Mirepo, ende nuk jane percaktuar cmimi perfundimtar, me te cilin do te ofrohen ne publik letrat me vlere, shuma ekzakte e skontos se nenshkruesit dhe te hyrat neto. Negocimi dhe percaktimi perfundimtar i ketyre shumave varet nga nje numer faktoresh, duke perfshire gjendjen ne te kaluaren dhe gjendjen e tashme te shoqerise, kushtet aktuale ne tregjet e letrave me vlere dhe interesimin e investitoreve te pare mbledhjeve te organizuara.

Keshtu, ne caktimin e cmimit te ofertes, nenshkruesit do te mbeshteten mbi fitimet dhe fluksin e parase qe gjenerojne shoqerite e ngjashme me ate qe do te beje oferte publike. Keto te dhena mund te aplikohen per rezultatet aktuale te shoqerise, ose duke u mbeshtetur ne fitimet qe do te rezultojne nga projektet e ardhshme. Gjithashtu, nenshkruesi do te ekzaminoje edhe cmimin e tregut te aksioneve te shoqerive qe jane te krahasueshme me shoqerine ne fjale.

Nje faktor i rendesishem qe ndikon ne percaktimin e cmimit te aksioneve te ofertes publike eshte dhe momenti i tregut, kur behet oferta publike. Nese tendenca e cmimeve te tregut eshte ne rritje, atehere edhe cmimi i ofertes do te jete me i larte, dhe anasjelltas.

Nje tjeter faktor qe duhet marre ne konsiderate eshte dhe vlera qe parashikohet per aksionin pas tregut, qe do te thote vlera pas nje periudhe tregtimi. Dhe cmimi i ofertes duhet te reflektoje nje skonto nga kjo vlere.

Pervec cmimit, edhe numri i aksioneve te ofruara duhet te jete i mjaftueshem per te siguruar nje shperndarje sa me te gjere dhe likuiditet.

Zakonisht, ne kohen kur deklarata e regjistrimit eshte duke u bere efektive (po merr aprovimin perfundimtar te Komisionit dhe pasi eshte mbyllur edhe periudha road show), nenshkruhet marreveshja e nenshkimit nga perfaqesuesit e autorizuar. Gjithashtu, ne kete moment pregatiten edhe ndryshimet perfundimtare te deklarates se regjistrimit, duke perfshire ne te cmimin e ofertes te rene dakort, skonton per nenshkruesin dhe te hyrat neto per shoqerine. Keto do te perfshihen ne prospektus, i cili do te publikohet.

9. Miratimi i prospektusit

Komisioni miraton prospektusin, ne perputhje me Rregulloren "Mbi detyrimin per pergatitjen e Prospektusit", me detyrimin qe ky prospektus duhet te shoqerohet me fjalet e meposhtme ose me fjale te tjera qe kane te njejtin efekt:

    * "Komisioni ka shqyrtuar dhe pranuar dokumentat e paraqitura dhe konfirmon se ato permbajne te gjithe informacionin dhe te dhenat e kerkuara sipas Rregullores mbi Prospektusin"

    * "Komisioni nuk do te jete pergjegjes per rrezikun e investimit lidhur me blerjen e ketyre letrave me vlere".

    * "Komisioni pranoi kryerjen e nje oferte publike ne lidhje me letrat me vlere te ofruara sipas ketij prospektusi, rregjistrimi i te cilave eshte bere ne baze te Vendimit nr. date."

10. Mbyllja e IPO-se.

Brenda 3 - 5 diteve nga data efektive e deklarates se regjistrimit IPO-ja konsiderohet e mbyllur (dita e mbylljes). Gjate mbylljes, shoqeria transferon letrat me vlere te rregjistruara tek nenshkruesi dhe merr pagesen per kete emetim. Gjithashtu, kembehen dokumenta te ndryshme, ku perfshihet midis te tjerash dhe letra e pergatitur nga kontabilisti i pavarur.

11. Mbi raportimin e perdorimit te te hyrave nga IPO-ja

Pas kryerjes se IPO-se, shoqeria duhet te pergatise nje raport per Komisionin (zakonisht pas 3-muajsh) ku te perfshihet informacioni mbi te hyrat neto nga shitja e letrave me vlere, si dhe perdorimi i ketyre te hyrave. Nese ato nuk jane perdorur per qellimin e pershkruar ne prospektus, shoqeria duhet te jete transparente mbi faktet dhe arsyet per nje gje te tille.

12. Fusha e zbatimti te procedurave per oferten publike

Privatizimi i ndermarrjeve shteterore, duke perfshire edhe institucionet financiare me kapital shteteror mund te realizohet me disa menyra, midis te cilave rendesi paraqet privatizimi nepermjet ofertes publike.

Privatizimi me oferte publike nepermjet Burses do te shenonte njekohesisht dhe listimin e ketyre ndermarrjeve, krahas me shnderimin e tyre ne shoqeri anonime. Kjo do te thote qe dhe tregu i kapitaleve te filloje te funksionoje realisht.

Referenca

   1. Ligji nr. 8080 dt. 1.3.1996 "Mbi letrat me vlere"
   2. Rregullore "Mbi detyrimin per pergatitjen e Prospektit"
   3. Rregullore e Listimit te Burses se Tiranes
   4. Guide per pergatitjen e ofertes publike nga Coopers & Lybrand.

----------


## Zemrushja

> *Zemrushja i ke te Bursa Shqipetare ke ngateruar vend 
> 
> Nejse s'ka problem mjafton qe jan informacione mbi ekonomine dhe biznesin dhe luajne nje rol te rendesishem mbi te.*


Bursa shqiptare akoma si ka futur kto elemente ne qarkullim  :buzeqeshje: 

Te pershendes..

----------


## Gerrard

Ky dokument nuk përmban të gjithë risqet që hasen gjatë investimit në instrumentat financiarë, por ka si qëllim të furnizojë me disa informacione bazë mbi risqet e njohura në investime apo në shërbime.

Një dokument mbi risqet por më i specifikuar sipas investimit që propozohet duhet tju jepet investitorëve edhe nga ana e ndërmjetësit.

Para se të ndërmarrë një vendim investimi investitori duhet të informohet pranë ndërmjetësit të tij mbi natyrën dhe risqet që përmban investimi i ofruar. Investitori duhet të ndërmarrë investimim vetëm nëse ai është i qartë, pra ka kuptuar mirë, natyrën dhe shkallën e ekspozimit karshi riskut që përmban investimi.

Para se të konkludohet, mbasi është përcaktuar edhe shkalla e riskut, investitori dhe ndërmjetësi duhet të vlerësojnë nëse investimi është i përshtatshëm për investitorin, duke patur në qëndër të vëmendjes gjendjen e tij pasurore, objektivat e investimit si dhe eksperiencën në fushën e investimeve në instrumentat financiarë të këtij të fundit.

Për të vlerësuar riskun në instrumentat financiarë është e nevojshme të kemi parasysh faktorët e mëposhtëm:

   1. ndryshueshmëria e çmimit të instrumentit financiarë;
   2. likuiditeti i tij;
   3. monedha në të cilën ofrohet
   4. faktorët e tjerë burim risku

   1. Ndryshueshmëria e çmimit.

      Çmimi i secilit instrument financiarë varet nga rrethana të shumllojshme dhe ndryshon në mënyrë pak a shumë të varur nga natyra e investimit.
         1. letrat me vlerë të borxhit dhe të kapitalit të vet.

Duhen dalluar së pari diferencat midis letrave me vlerë të kapitalit (ku përfaqsuesit kryesorë janë aksionet) dhe letrave me vlerë të borxhit (ku më të përhapurit janë obligacionet dhe çertifikatat e depozitave), duka patur parasysh që:

         1. duke blerë letra me vlerë të kapitalit (aksione) bëhesh ortak i shoqërisë emetuese, duke marë riskun e biznesit në varësi të përqindjes që ke. Ai që investon në aksione ka të drejtën të përfitojë dividentin në periudhën që asamblea e ortakëve vendos ti shpërndajë, asambleja mund të vendosë që për një periudhe të caktuar të mos shpërndajë divident.
         2. Duke investuar në letra me vlerë të borxhit bëhesh financues i shoqërisë apo i entit që i emeton dhe fiton të drejtën e përfitimit periodikisht të interesave të parashikuara nga kontrata dhe në fund rimbursimin e kapitalit të investuar.

        Kuptohet në kushte të barabarta një letër me vlerë kapitali është më me risk se një borxhi, sepse shpërblimi i pritshëm i zotëruesit është shumë më i lidhur me ecurinë ekonomike të shoqërisë emetuese. Një zotërues i letrave me vlerë të borxhit nuk mer shpërblimin vetëm në falimentim financiar të shoqërisë emetuese.

        Në rastet e falimentimit të shoqërisë emetuese, zotëruesit e letrave me vlerë të borxhit marrin pjesë së bashku me kreditorët e tjerë në ndarjen e aseteve te shoqërisë, gjë që nuk ndodh për zotëruesit e letrave me vlerë të kapitalit të vet.

         1. Risku i përgjithshëm dhe risku specifik.

            Si për letrat me vlerë të borxhit ashtu edhe për ato të kapitalit të vet risku ndahet në dy kategori kryesore: risku i përgjithshëm (sistematik) dhe risku specifik (jo sistematik). Risku jo sistematik varet nga karakteristikat e çdo emetuesi me vete dhe mund të zvogëlohet duke e ndarë investimin e vet në letra me vlerë të emetuara nga emetues të ndryshëm (diversifikim portofoli), ndërsa risku sistematik paraqet atë pjesë të ndyshimit të çmimit të secilës letër me vlerë si rezultat i luhatjeve të tregut dhe që nuk mund të eleminohet me diversifikimin e portofolit.

            Risku sistematik për letrat me vlerë të kapitalit të tregëtuara në tregje të organizuara ka si origjinë luhatjet e tregut në përgjithsi dhe mund të identifikohet me lëvizjet e indeksit të tregut.

            Risku sistematik për letrat me vlerë të borxhit e ka origjinën në lëvizjet e normave të interesit të tregut që ndikojnë më pas në çmimet (natyrisht edhe mbi rendimentin). Luhatja e normave të interesit e ka ndikimin në përpjestim të drejtë me maturimin e letrës me vlerë të borxhit (maturimi është koha nga momenti që flasim deri në rimbursimin e letrës me vlerë).
         2. Risku nga emetuesi

            Për investimet në instrumentat financiarë është themelore vlersimi i gjendjes pasurore të hsoqërissë emetuese dhe perspektivat ekonomike të saj duke krahasuar gjithmonë me sektorin ku ajo operon.

            Duhet patur parasysh që çmimet e letrave me vlerë të kapitalit reflektojnë në çdo moment një mesatare të shpresave që pjesmarësit në treg kanë rreth perspektivave të fitimeve të ndërmarjeve emetuese.

            Po ti referohmi letrave me vlerë të borxhit, risku që shoqëria apo enti emetues nuk është në gjendje të paguajë interesat ose të rimbursojë kapitalin e marrë hua reflektohet në normën e interesave që obligacione të tilla i sigurojnë investitorit. Sa më i lartë të jetë ky lloj risku aq më e lartë duhet të jetë norma e interesit që emetuesi duhet ti paguajë investitorit.

            Për të vlerësuar sa e saktë është norma e interesit e paguar nga emetuesi për një letër me vlerë, duhet të mbahen parasysh normat e interesit që paguajnë letrat me vlereë të konsideruara me risk "zero", të tilla konsiderohen letrat me vlerë të Shtetit, kuptohet grupi që ka të njëjtin maturim me letrat me vlerë për të cilat ne interesohemi.
         3. Risku i normës së interesit.

Investitori duhet të ketë parasysh që norma efektive e interesave përshtatet në vazhdimsi me kushtet e tregut nëpërmjet lëvizjeve të çmimit të vetë letrës me vlerë. Rendimenti i një letre me vlerë të borxhit i afrohet rendimentit real të vetë mjetit vetëm në rast se investitori e mban atë deri në momentin e skadencës.

Atherë kur investitori ka nevojë ta shesë lertën me vlerë para afatit të maturimit të saj, rendimenti i saj mund të jetë i ndryshëm nga ai i parashikuari varet nga gjendja e tregut në momentin e shitjes.

Normat e interesit, si shihet lidhen në mënyrë direkte me afatet e maturimit të letrës me vlerë. Për këtë investitori para se të marrë një vendim investimi, në këtë kategori letrash me vlerë, duhet të parashikojë edhe ndonjë nevojë të ardhme për ta shitur.

1.5 Efekti i diversifikimit të investimit, organizmat e investimeve kolektive.

Si kemi theksuar risku sistematik i investimit mund të zvogëlohet me anë të diversifikimit të investimit, pra investimit në shumë instrumenta financiarë njëkohësisht. Diversifikimi mund të rezultojë i vështirë dhe i kushtueshem për një investitor të vetëm me një pasuri të kufizuar. Investitori mund të gjejë një shkallë të lartë diversifikimi të investimit me një kosto të pranueshme, duke investuar në organizmat e investimeve kolektive (Fondet e investimit, Shoqerite e investimit etj..). në këto organizma investitori nuk do të blejë një letër me vlerë por do të blejë një kuote, që është në vetvete një mini portofol. Investimet në këto organizma mund të rezultojnë ehde me risk, kjo varet nga lloji i fondeve dhe nga lloji i investimeve që kanë ndërmare keto fonde.

   1. Likuiditeti

      Likuiditeti i një instrumenti financiar konsiston në aftësinë dhe shpejtësinë e tij për tu kthyer ne para pa humbur në vlerë.

      Kjo varet së pari nga karakteristikat e tregut në të cilin ajo tregëtohet. Në përgjithësi, në kushte të barabarta, letrat me vlerë të tregëtuara në tregjet e organizuara janë më likuid se ato që nuk tregëtohen aty. Sepse në tregjet e mësipërme kerkes/oferta ballafaqohen në vazhdimsi, pra janë mundësitë më të mëdha që mjeti të shitet shpejt dhe me vlerë reale.
   2. Monedha

      Shpesh një instrument financiar mund të tregëtohet në një monedhë të ndryshme nga ajo që i referohet investitori, leku për investitorin shqiptar, me qëllim vlerësimin e riskut total të investimit , në këtë rast, duhet të mbahet parasysh paqëndryshmeria e raportit të këmbimit midis monedhës së referimit (lekut) dhe monedhës së huaj në të cilën përcaktohet investimi.

      Investitori duhet të ketë parasysh që raportet e këmbimit me monedhat e vendeve të ndryshme, në veçanti atyre në zhvillim, janë me lëvizshmëri të lartë. Për këtë arsye, duhet patur kujdes që ecuria e normave të këmbimit mund të kushtëzojë rezultatin e përgjithshëm të investimit.
   3. Faktorë të tjerë burim risku

Në vazhdim do të përmendim, për ti shtjelluar një herë tjetër, disa nga faktorët e tjerë burim të riskut të përgjithshëm:

    * Mosshlyerja e shumave të investuara
    * Komisionet dhe detyrime të tjera për ndërmetësin
    * Veprime të kryera në tregje që u përkasin juridiksioneve të tjera
    * Sistemet elektronike të tregëtimit
    * Sistemet elektronike të regjistrimit dhe kontrollit
    * Veprime të kryera jashtë tregjeve të organizuara.

   1. Risku i investimit në instrumentat financiarë derivate

Instrumentat financiarë derivatë karakterizohen nga një risk shumë i lartë, ku vlerësimi i tij nga investitori vështirësohet nga kompleksiviteti i tyre.

Eshtë e nevojshme, kështu, që investitori para se të ndërmarë një veprim investimi në këto lloj letrash me vlerë, të ketë kuptuar natyrën dhe gradën e ekspozimit karshi riskut që ajo përmban.

Këshillohet në përgjithësi që investimi në letrat me vlerë derivate nuk është i përshtatshëm për pjesën më të madhe të investitorëve.

----------


## Gerrard

Do ti gjeni ne nje Document.txt

----------

